# What Happens When You Fool Around



## JustmeinMS (Jul 28, 2014)

I tried to fight the temptation! I knew I would be a fool to go down there!

I knew what would happen! But I did it any way! I went down there and fooled around!

Here is the result!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 28, 2014)

Very nice!!! What kit is that? Goes perfect with that blank.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 29, 2014)

I really like it what is the kit you used?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Are those feathers? Nice!


----------



## JustmeinMS (Jul 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Are those feathers? Nice!



Yes Marc! They are Pheasant Feathers!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 29, 2014)

The Pheasant feathers look great on those FP components.
Nicely done.
Whose blank is that, yours?

Les


----------



## JustmeinMS (Jul 29, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> The Pheasant feathers look great on those FP components.
> Nicely done.
> Whose blank is that, yours?
> 
> Les



No sir! I wish I could get the hang of casting so I could make some of these. But, being in MS I would have to purchase Pheasant feathers or use Crow Feathers.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Did we ever hear what kit or component set this was? It is a great looking pen.


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pheasant? Looks real nice with the gold fittings.


----------

